# Backup Problems to LaCie drive



## LIPHOTOMAN (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm using a LaCie 250GB external hard drive to back up my Intel Duo iMac.
The size of the backup is about 90GB. The only folder on my external drive is that backup, which shows as abt 90GB. But it shows that I am using 180 GB, so when I try to backup, I am told I have to delete my previous backup before backing up. 

Somewhere I have 90GB hiding on my external drive. I canot find it. Does the backup folder somehow replicate itself, or otherwise take up twice the size of the file?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What are you using to do the backups?


----------



## LIPHOTOMAN (Feb 23, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> What are you using to do the backups?


The LaCie Backup program


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess the question is wither or not the program is making some invisible folders or files that is taking up the hard drive space. I don't use it, so I don't know how it works.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

To see invisble folders, type this into Terminal

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE

then

killall finder

and if you want to put it back so that it hides invisible files/folders it's:

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE

then

killall finder

If there is a hidden folder there, you can see it using this.

Also, I just had the same problem with my la cie software. I was backing up my windows computer for the first time, and after I did, none of the folders showed up at all, even though it showed the space being taken up. I haven't put any time into investigating this, but if I figure something out, I will let you know.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry. When you type killall Finder, make sure Finder has a capital F.


----------



## LIPHOTOMAN (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks. Since it is well past 2 AM here, I think I'd better try it tomorrow.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

It's funny, I just took the drive downstairs to my Mac, where all the files showed up perfectly...

Haha, is there a Windows computer you can try yours on?


----------



## LIPHOTOMAN (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, tried it - to no avail.
It still shows only the one folder that is 90 G, but it tells me the drive is using 180 G.
So where oh where is that other 90G?:sigh:

Thanks


----------

